# Losing new posts!



## TigerWoman (Jun 14, 2005)

I keep losing new posts when I do a search especially when I first come online.  Just had 40 new ones and I punch it to bring it up and it says nothing there.  There should have been. Then it resets to zero.  Haven't wanted to complain about it but it seems to happen alot for me. I try to find them but am missing a bunch. Anyone else?  TW


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 14, 2005)

Me Too!!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 14, 2005)

There is a thread on this somewhere in the member support forum ....


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, I remember that thread too...it didn't help me then.  About resetting something..didn't work for me.  TW


----------



## Gemini (Jun 14, 2005)

Happened to me recently a few times. I just assumed it was the brown out brought on by the heat here in NY. I'll try to find the thread.

  Thanks,


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2005)

It used to happen to me all the time, but not now...maybe it's FireFox that's helping me?

Here's a short thread on the issue:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1074


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 14, 2005)

It happens to me several times.  I've gotten used to it (as this has been that way for the past several months).  It almost seems like at the hour mark, the MT server resets to zero.  Whether that is what really happened or just my perception, I don't know.  Sometimes if a particular thread catches my eye initially and I want to find it, I have to backpage to it (to the main menu).  Pressing the "new posts" button will sometimes lose them.  Alternatively, I check on who's online and usually the most recent poster is still viewing the same thread, so I can at least click on the thread link.

 - Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2005)

I got used to opening a new browser and leaving the initial one as is. Then I could keep opening a new window from it for every forum with new posts indicated, at least.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 14, 2005)

If for whatever reason the MYSQL server is restarted, everything seems to reset.  I don't have control over that on this server, but considering the hiccups of the last week, it may be part of whatevers being done under the hood.

If it continues, please let me know and I'll dig into it more.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 14, 2005)

I get that, and I get the opposite as well.  For instance, right now none of the threads that I read show as read.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm trying to schedule a complete overhaul.....lets see what I can do later this week.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2005)

I've had this problem a couple of times the past few days...mostly when it's been slow getting to the forum from the main www.martialtalk.com page.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 3, 2005)

Been some issues with high server load on this server, and it's being looked into as to the cause. I'm looking into additional options.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 16, 2005)

I still have the New Posts going AWOL.  It gets rather frustrating.  Any solution to the problem?  

 - Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 17, 2005)

I put in some tweaks to see if it helps. Unfortunately, I'm unable to consistantly recreate the issue, so it's hard to nail it down.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah, it's happening to me lately too..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 18, 2005)

There seems to be an ongoing issue with high load on this server. It seems that when the load gets past a certain point, the SQL server starts restarting, which causes last-activity markers to be reset.  There is unfortunately little we can do at this time other than ride it out and wait for it to be fixed.  I apologize for the inconvenience this causes everyone. I'm always looking into alternate solutions, unfortunately the cheapest dedicated server I've found that will meet our needs is over $300US per month, well outside my ability to absorb at this time.   I'll do what I can in the mean time to see what I can do to fix things.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2005)

Danke Bob~! You're the best ~!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok, I've done pretty much everything I can on this problem.  In a few weeks, a new version of vBulletin will hopefully be released.  When that is done, I'll be taking MT down for a little bit and doing a massive conversion over. This will result in some features temporarily disapearing (The arcade is 1 that will be down briefly).  Once we're safely over to the new version, I'll begin recustomizing MT.  By doing it this way, I hope to avoid any "boojims" that are in the existing code.  Please bear with us while we work through these issues.

Thank you.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for all your help Bob, it is much appreciated.


----------

